# How Much?!



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

Was just browsing the John Lewis sale when this came up

https://www.johnlewis.com/original-...6XriS9-XYqhmteaTaD-fOQk85ccsXgUqVLzP81Bo-b_88

Not joking when I say I had to look twice, and then again!


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Crackers and just might be a reflection on JL clientele.

Ray.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Maybe it was bigger once, I'd rather have the Parrot anyway.


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

I'll have 2!


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Can I borrow one?


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

No and I got six. All bought at boot sales for €2 each.

Ray.


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

That's you made for life then Ray!


----------



## Vintage RV Adventures (Sep 11, 2021)

Better hurry, they only have 3 left !


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Get some for the build...


----------

